# Congrats to Dave Cousins shoots a 2 day 48 points up!! Not counting shootdown



## asa1485 (Jan 16, 2008)

Way to go Dave. 21 12s. Dang. Making it look easy. Congrats. Not counting any shootdown. 



Congrats to the other shooters also. You guys are setting the bar higher and higher each year.


----------



## wpk (Jan 31, 2009)

Congrats Dave good shooting


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

For those don't know, Dave shot Known 50. Below him 4 others shot 30 or more up. Levi Morgan nailed down 432 in Open Pro - 32 up and unknown.


----------



## jarheadhunter (Jan 9, 2007)

Dave and Levi are both beasts with a bow in their hands. They've both worked incredibly hard to get to where they are!!


----------



## cenochs (May 2, 2007)

I shot with Dave this weekend ,he is a great guy and I learned allot from him. He is a human hooter shooter!!


----------



## JimmyP (Feb 11, 2006)

we need to get Dave and levi on the sims and on the same stake


----------



## asa1485 (Jan 16, 2008)

JimmyP said:


> we need to get Dave and levi on the sims and on the same stake


They are on the same stake at Vegas.


----------



## JimmyP (Feb 11, 2006)

3d is different i am not saying one shooter is better than the other both are great along with a hand full of others i think it would be good for the sport to team them up on the sims at each turn.


----------



## Devine Shot (Mar 17, 2008)

I think it would be great to see Dave get in there with the Open Pro guys and Duke it out. That would be fun to watch him against Levi in unknown Open Pro.

Congrats Dave some Awesome shooting for sure.


----------



## asa1485 (Jan 16, 2008)

JimmyP said:


> 3d is different i am not saying one shooter is better than the other both are great along with a hand full of others i think it would be good for the sport to team them up on the sims at each turn.


Not implying that bud. Just saying they will be on the same line at Vegas. There are some on here however that says Cousins as well as others have the advantage of knowing the distance. I say horse pucky. Still got to make the shot. 


But what I really wish is, they would do a "Total Archery Championship" where you get the world's top archers and put them head to head. Shoot Vegas, 5 spots, known 3D, Fita/field, and then unknown. Take the total score and highest wins.


----------



## asa1485 (Jan 16, 2008)

Devine Shot said:


> I think it would be great to see Dave get in there with the Open Pro guys and Duke it out. That would be fun to watch him against Levi in unknown Open Pro.
> 
> Congrats Dave some Awesome shooting for sure.


He has actually shot open pro before :
2005 Florida ProAm Open Pro 18526 DAVID COUSINS 422 15 6 1056 
2006 Florida ProAm Open Pro 18526 DAVID COUSINS 426 18 17 0 
2007 Florida ProAm Open Pro 18526 DAVID COUSINS 421 13 15


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

JimmyP said:


> 3d is different i am not saying one shooter is better than the other both are great along with a hand full of others i think it would be good for the sport to team them up on the sims at each turn.


Jimmy 
Dave and Levi went head to head in known distance. Redding, Calif. Levi won and Danny Mcarthey won the year before.
DB


----------



## asa1485 (Jan 16, 2008)

Where are those scores at DB. I want to look up someone else.

I was thinking Shane Wills won in 09 and 10 or am I thinking of a different shoot?


----------



## JimmyP (Feb 11, 2006)

i would like to see them and others that get hot go head to head every turn on the sims it would make it just exciting as the regular turn.like i said i am not saying one is better than the other.i do think levi would still win most the time.


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

asa1485 said:


> Where are those scores at DB. I want to look up someone else.
> 
> I was thinking Shane Wills won in 09 and 10 or am I thinking of a different shoot?


2010 Levi

http://mathewsinc.com/prostaffer/prostaff-levi-morgan/


----------



## asa1485 (Jan 16, 2008)

Here is the one I was referring to. http://www.hoyt.com/community/news_detail.php?id=330


----------



## JawsDad (Dec 28, 2005)

asa1485 said:


> Where are those scores at DB. I want to look up someone else.
> 
> I was thinking Shane Wills won in 09 and 10 or am I thinking of a different shoot?


Check the NFAA website. They are listed under the 3D MARKED National Championships. They have them for the last several years there.

http://www.fieldarchery.org/tournaments/otherResults/index.cfm


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

JawsDad said:


> Check the NFAA website. They are listed under the 3D MARKED National Championships. They have them for the last several years there.
> 
> http://www.fieldarchery.org/tournaments/otherResults/index.cfm


Shane took second in 2010 Dave was around fifth place in 2010. I found them there as well.
Believe Danny won two years in a row. Have to check on that!
DB


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

asa1485 said:


> Here is the one I was referring to. http://www.hoyt.com/community/news_detail.php?id=330


Levi right now is diffiantly above average shooting and proving he can shoot it all. Always good when you match the best of the best head to head. Makes archery really exciting. These are just two guys who many like to see match up. Honestly I would like to see Levi go shoot for Team USA with Braden/Reo and Christenberry.
DB


----------



## asa1485 (Jan 16, 2008)

Heck yea.


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

I liked that Danny Evans, Illinois shooter, did dang good. 2nd place behind Levi with a 422 ain't shabby.


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

SonnyThomas said:


> I liked that Danny Evans, Illinois shooter, did dang good. 2nd place behind Levi with a 422 ain't shabby.


Danny has paid his dues and glad to see it coming together. 
DB


----------



## geezer047 (Mar 11, 2007)

I,ve been lucky enough to watch Levi grow up and shot with him a couple of times. He's a shooting machine. Also met Cuz and I'm sure if he wanted to take up 3D it would't be long to he would be at the top also. They both know what it takes to be on top of their game. Would be interesting for sure. But my new hero is that pretty little 16 yr old Kailey. What a personality, I just love her:smile:
Charlie


----------



## Devine Shot (Mar 17, 2008)

I know he has shot in that class before and posted some good scores but would really enjoy seeing that now as well. We need our top shooters battling it out, not in different classes. The Different classes just waters things down in my opinion.


----------



## asa1485 (Jan 16, 2008)

geezer047 said:


> I,ve been lucky enough to watch Levi grow up and shot with him a couple of times. He's a shooting machine. Also met Cuz and I'm sure if he wanted to take up 3D it would't be long to he would be at the top also. They both know what it takes to be on top of their game. Would be interesting for sure. But my new hero is that pretty little 16 yr old Kailey. What a personality, I just love her:smile:
> Charlie



Post #11


----------



## asa1485 (Jan 16, 2008)

Devine Shot said:


> I know he has shot in that class before and posted some good scores but would really enjoy seeing that now as well. We need our top shooters battling it out, not in different classes. The Different classes just waters things down in my opinion.


I agree. There should be one class for *all* pro shooters. The unmarked. The rest should be for semi pro and amateur


----------



## The Answer (Sep 25, 2010)

Congrats Dave !!! Always making it look easy.


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

]



asa1485 said:


> //// There should be one class for *all* pro shooters. /////


Remember, the Known class was started for a purpose, to get the spot shooters involved.


----------



## cenochs (May 2, 2007)

The K50 is a tremendous class with great shooters. I met them all this weekend. The K50 allows top spot shooters and 3D Pros to shot a Pro atmosphere class if they don't have the time to judge yardage. Since 3D archery is not really paying the bills for allot of great shooters they have to work real jobs and does not allow them to practice to compete. When 3D archery gets out of the novelty stage of it's life and wakes up and starts getting sponsors and big payouts then we can talk about making all Pros shoot together in one class and combining allot of the amateur classes which needs to be done! That is another issue in itself!


----------



## asa1485 (Jan 16, 2008)

SonnyThomas said:


> ]
> 
> 
> 
> Remember, the Known class was started for a purpose, to get the spot shooters involved.


Yeah I understand but , it still would be nice.


----------



## shooter74 (Jul 7, 2005)

asa1485 said:


> I agree. There should be one class for *all* pro shooters. The unmarked. The rest should be for semi pro and amateur


this will never happen.


----------



## Devine Shot (Mar 17, 2008)

asa1485 said:


> Yeah I understand but , it still would be nice.


Second That.


----------



## bclowman (Aug 2, 2009)

I like Dave but i will go ahead and say this since alot of you are already thinking it. Dave couldn't hang with Levi in the Pro Class point blank. If he could he would. K50 is an easy check for him. If he went to Open Pro i doubt he would even finish top ten. There, i said it. BTW i am a fan of Dave Cousins just stating the obvious.


----------



## SteveID (May 6, 2008)

bclowman said:


> I like Dave but i will go ahead and say this since alot of you are already thinking it. Dave couldn't hang with Levi in the Pro Class point blank. If he could he would. K50 is an easy check for him. If he went to Open Pro i doubt he would even finish top ten. There, i said it. BTW i am a fan of Dave Cousins just stating the obvious.


Of course not, unknown 3d isn't his game. Liam got rocked this weekend in the unknown class. He said it himself, 3d is 90% about judging.


----------



## bclowman (Aug 2, 2009)

SteveID said:


> Of course not, unknown 3d isn't his game. Liam got rocked this weekend in the unknown class. He said it himself, 3d is 90% about judging.


Yep, as stout of a shooter as he is he stilled finished 60th in Semi Pro. besides judging yardage it's tough as heck to shoot at something that you can't actually see.


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

SteveID said:


> Of course not, unknown 3d isn't his game. Liam got rocked this weekend in the unknown class. He said it himself, 3d is 90% about judging.


Levi and Dave did shoot against each other in known yardage! Place called Redding. Calif. (2010) Believe Levi won and Dave got like fifth. Believe Danny Mcarthey has won twice before this at Redding. Both are good shooters.
DB


----------



## bclowman (Aug 2, 2009)

Daniel Boone said:


> Levi and Dave did shoot against each other in known yardage! Place called Redding. Calif. (2010) Believe Levi won and Dave got like fifth. Believe Danny Mcarthey has won twice before this at Redding. Both are good shooters.
> DB


That is correct DB. and it was his first time ever showing up to the event.


----------



## SteveID (May 6, 2008)

Daniel Boone said:


> Levi and Dave did shoot against each other in known yardage! Place called Redding. Calif. (2010) Believe Levi won and Dave got like fifth. Believe Danny Mcarthey has won twice before this at Redding. Both are good shooters.
> DB


Dude, how many times have you brought this up in the last month? I was there my friend. I saw Levi win. He tied the course record as well, you can start throwing that into the mix every time you bring it up. I think Levi would rock Dave in unknown. He's proved that he can win in marked, but do you honestly think he will win EVERY time like he seems to in 3d? I don't think so bro.

How many times in recent threads have I gone over the fact that they are all good shooters? Do I really need to repeat myself here again?


----------



## shooting3d (Jan 12, 2004)

Devine Shot said:


> I think it would be great to see Dave get in there with the Open Pro guys and Duke it out. That would be fun to watch him against Levi in unknown Open Pro.
> 
> Congrats Dave some Awesome shooting for sure.


If anyone dont know a few yrs back Dave came to Florida to a ASA pro am and everyone said a spot shooter couldnt run with the open pro guys ,well after a few captins and coke we was B S ing he ended up comming in 3rd place over all so i know he can shoot with the big boys 


WAY TO GO DAVE


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

SteveID said:


> Dude, how many times have you brought this up in the last month? I was there my friend. I saw Levi win. He tied the course record as well, you can start throwing that into the mix every time you bring it up. I think Levi would rock Dave in unknown. He's proved that he can win in marked, but do you honestly think he will win EVERY time like he seems to in 3d? I don't think so bro.
> 
> How many times in recent threads have I gone over the fact that they are all good shooters? Do I really need to repeat myself here again?


I quess evertime someone make an issue of Levi and Cuz have never shot known yardage. Why does it bother you when we make this point. Give us your opionion if Levi shot known yardage at ASA who would win. Thats what the issue many are disscussing here. Seems to be a topic that very popular. This happened last year and not many years ago. Maybe unlike you many dont realize this!
DB


----------



## SteveID (May 6, 2008)

Daniel Boone said:


> I quess evertime someone make an issue of Levi and Cuz have never shot known yardage. Why does it bother you when we make this point. Give us your opionion if Levi shot known yardage at ASA who would win. Thats what the issue many are disscussing here. Seems to be a topic that very popular. This happened last year and not many years ago. Maybe unlike you many dont realize this!
> DB


I think if Levi and Dave both shot K50 it would be a shootout each and every time. They would trade wins regularly. Levi would have a slim advantage because he shoots 3d all the time and I would bet that he is a lot more familiar with the scoring rings on each and every target.

Like I have said 100 times, these guys are all so good. Most can't even fathom the level they are on. You can't call a winner every time. It's all about who is confident and who is shooting hot on each particular day.


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

SteveID said:


> I think if Levi and Dave both shot K50 it would be a shootout each and every time. They would trade wins regularly. Levi would have a slim advantage because he shoots 3d all the time and I would bet that he is a lot more familiar with the scoring rings on each and every target.
> 
> Like I have said 100 times, these guys are all so good. Most can't even fathom the level they are on. You can't call a winner every time. It's all about who is confident and who is shooting hot on each particular day.


Well Levi diffiantly more dominate in pro 3d. He dominated the sport for a few years now. Kinda like most are shooting for 2nd. Winning by Ten points at Florida is a wide margin for any pro class. He certianly got it going on right now. Ill take Levi and give you the field at ASA right now on the rest of the pro ams and classic. Hard to fathom someone being this dominate for me. Cuz has dominated Fita events at times in his career as well. Both are awesome shooters.
DB


----------



## cenochs (May 2, 2007)

Both great shooters! Watched them both shoot in Florida! It takes full time dedication great equipment and drive. And for the 3D guys to be great you MUST have your own range and do nothing else but shoot and shoot and then you may compete in the Pro Class! If you don't have a range or access to a ASA range your chances of competing at the top are cut in half!!! It would be like trying to compete on the PGA tour and only practicing at the driving range until you go to the tournament, it won't work!!!


----------



## Devine Shot (Mar 17, 2008)

BTW I am not trying to say Levi will be dominate. I think it would be great for the sport to have the TOP shooters shoot against each other. I would like to see Dave get in there and make some shoot offs. In fact it is not good for the sport IMO for one man be so dominate. 

And I disagree that unknown is 90% judging. Yes Judging does play alot into it but more than that is a guy that can get up there and make the perfect shot when he has doubt in his head. That is what makes the sport so challenging to me.


----------



## asa1485 (Jan 16, 2008)

Congrats Dave on winning K50 and Levi for open pro and all the other winners at the ASA. You guys have worked hard and deserve to be there.


----------



## bclowman (Aug 2, 2009)

SteveID said:


> I think if Levi and Dave both shot K50 it would be a shootout each and every time. They would trade wins regularly. Levi would have a slim advantage because he shoots 3d all the time and I would bet that he is a lot more familiar with the scoring rings on each and every target.
> 
> Like I have said 100 times, these guys are all so good. Most can't even fathom the level they are on. You can't call a winner every time. It's all about who is confident and who is shooting hot on each particular day.


nope, levi would win everytime hands down. Sorry.


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

SteveID said:


> I think if Levi and Dave both shot K50 it would be a shootout each and every time. They would trade wins regularly. Levi would have a slim advantage because he shoots 3d all the time and I would bet that he is a lot more familiar with the scoring rings on each and every target.
> 
> Like I have said 100 times, these guys are all so good. Most can't even fathom the level they are on. You can't call a winner every time. It's all about who is confident and who is shooting hot on each particular day.





bclowman said:


> nope, levi would win everytime hands down. Sorry.


I can't agree with you. I might give Levi the edge to start, but once Dave got rolling..... There guys are far and away above us mere mortals.


----------



## field14 (May 21, 2002)

Nor can I agree with the statement: "Levi would win everytime hands down." THAT doesn't make any sense at all...especially considering that Dave Cousins is the #1 Ranked FITA field shooter on the planet...FITA field is UNMARKED distances, THREE arrows per target...and the footing on those course in Europe isn't "pansy and patsy" like the courses here in the USA.

NOBODY is going to win EVERYTIME HANDS DOWN...it just doesn't happen that way.

How long do you think it would take Dave Cousins to "memorize" those 20 targets on this year's test and be on "equal footing" with those that have studied for the test? He is a pro...and he sure ain't going to go out on the course and GUESS things...he would have his sierra together BEFORE hand.

I also don't think for a minute that Dave Cousins, once Levi got into FIELD shooting would ever win "everytime hands down" against Levi on a field course either...THAT just doesn't happen at those guys' level of competition, period.

Remember: There are those that haven't been beat, and there are those that are going to get beat." EVERYONE ends up in that second category sooner or later...and most of them much sooner than later."

field14 (Tom D.)


----------



## dw'struth (Mar 14, 2008)

SonnyThomas said:


> I can't agree with you. I might give Levi the edge to start, but once Dave got rolling..... There guys are far and away above us mere mortals.


Yeah.......it would be fun to play the game that they are playing!!


----------



## HokieArcher (Mar 13, 2009)

I agree with SonnyThomas, with known 3D events I think Levi would have a slight advantage mainly because it is his game and he knows the targets. If it was a field event I would give the edge to Cousins, because that is where he spends his time practicing.

Yes Levi beat Cousins in Redding and Louisville, but didn't Cousins beat Levi at Vegas? 

This can go on and on, but the truth is that they are both incredible shooters who chose to shoot different games so these comparisons are pretty silly. 

Oh and good shooting Cuz!! Known or unknown 48 up with targets out to 50 yards is freaking incredible!!


----------



## shootist (Aug 28, 2003)

Cuz has been shooting 3d for years. He banged around semi pro for many years in the late 90's and even in the early 2000's. It isn't like he hasn' ever shot much 3d. That is where he got his start. He was a so-so 3d shooter back in the day. Then, he really found his niche shooting FITA.


----------



## bclowman (Aug 2, 2009)

field14 said:


> Nor can I agree with the statement: "Levi would win everytime hands down." THAT doesn't make any sense at all...especially considering that Dave Cousins is the #1 Ranked FITA field shooter on the planet...FITA field is UNMARKED distances, THREE arrows per target...and the footing on those course in Europe isn't "pansy and patsy" like the courses here in the USA.
> 
> NOBODY is going to win EVERYTIME HANDS DOWN...it just doesn't happen that way.
> 
> ...


You guys talk like Dave just all of a sudden started shooting 3D. You guys keep saying well if he put fourth the effort he would be competitive with Levi. He started in 3D and has shot 3D almost every year. Not alot but some. He has shot in the mens open pro division also in the ASA. Looking at scores back to 2005 he did finish a best 6th place and some alot worse. It's not his game. I still stand by my statement that Cousins won't beat Levi on the 3d course. If he could he would because that's where the money is. Levi stated that out of the first four events he shot last year he had already banked over $71K. Known distance, well as DB as already stated he's done that already at Redding. Dave is a great shooter and if you look at my past posts i am quite a fan of the Cuz. He is a remarkable shooter to say the least. Just not in the same ballpark as Levi when it comes to the foam. Makes for a great debate though you have to agree. Who knows, I might be proved wrong when they shoot Redding this year. Dave might pull off a better finish than Levi but i highly doubt it.


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

shootist said:


> Cuz has been shooting 3d for years. He banged around semi pro for many years in the late 90's and even in the early 2000's. It isn't like he hasn' ever shot much 3d. That is where he got his start. He was a so-so 3d shooter back in the day. Then, he really found his niche shooting FITA.


Darrin we use to shoot 3d at indoor nationals. All marked yardage and Dave always shot this. Nathan Brooks and Braden dominated this. You could pretty much count on one of these two winning this event.
Put Brooks on known yardage and many will tell you he as hard to beat as anyone. I honestly think if Levi could shoot known indoor like this today. He might shoot all 12's on ever target. Michael Braden did it one year. Amazing shooting even if it is know yardage. Some are just just better archers on foam 3d targets.
DB


----------



## The Hood (Jul 5, 2002)

Cuz has shot 21 12's on a unknown asa course or was it 26 (a few times) he likes the Florida shoot and I don't think he has missed it in **** ages

he told me 3d is is what he most enjoys shooting with his wife,................


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

Read ArcheryNewsNow.com Dave shot Florida because his schedule was open. Look at pic - he has slimmed down. Now, his schedule is such that he may not get to shoot another ASA event. In possibly other words, he going to where he's paid to or "scheduled" to or where he can make the most of money or his future. And he has proved he can win under some pretty nasty unfavorable conditions - mentally as well as the normal archery conditions. 

field14 said it right. Dave Cousins is undoubtedly the finest FITA shooter on the planet, unmarked distances. Not only this, but Dave has been winning long before Levi made the scene. Again, we are looking at the Giants of today and I wouldn't bet either way on who would win what. Of course, let's not forget there are others that can mop up the competition in 3D.


----------



## Devine Shot (Mar 17, 2008)

Now see we should not be debating this instead watching it, but he decides to go where he can make more money instead of challenge himself more. Probably smart and what I would do, but if you win in 3D you can make some good money, but if you place worst than 3rd there is no money in it. 

Hopefully we can get the money so high it will force all the greats to compete against one another instead of avoiding one another. Not calling any one person out it probably could be said the same to Levi on FITA, just would like to see big guns competing against one another.


----------



## field14 (May 21, 2002)

Pretty tough set of circumstances in archery, ESPECIALLY here in the USA....5 or more different venues, 5 different sets of equipment rules, and all the venues fighting each other for participants, conflicting schedules, bad-mouthing, and on and on and on:

1. NAA/FITA...MAXIMUM peak poundage is 60 pounds, strictly enforced. Time limits of 2 minutes per three shots, 4 minutes for 6 shots, strictly enforced. Distances up to 90 meters at a 4.5" 10-ring. 144 arrows for the total round, 90, 70 meters at one size target, then pared down for 50 and 30 meters. 36 arrows at each distance, normally on an open field out in the sun and elements. 
FITA field is 1/2 unmarked and 1/2 marked distance. 3 shots per target, lots of uphill, downhill, sidehill, in and out of sun/woods.

2. IBO...different bow setup needed; couldn't use your field/target rig and do well. Time limit is 2 minutes for ONE shot, among other things. NOT strictly enforced.

3. ASA Speed limit of 280 fps, differing rules. 2 minutes for first shooter to stake, ONE minute for the rest. Not strictly enforced, but the 3 1/2 hours for the 20 targets apparently is enforced, so.....

4. NFAA. 80 pounds maximum draw weight, 300 fps maximum Distances at varying sized targets up to 80 yards. 4 shots per target. Lots of sidehills, uphills, down hills and you name it for footing.

5. IFAA. Not much of it here in the USA but it is done. Pretty much the same rules as the NFAA.

From the list above, one can see that outdoors, it is readily apparent that having only ONE setup and trying to use it for all venues is an exercise in futility for most shooters. In addition, the mental set needed to compete at the highest level is readily apparent. Ginning up for only ONE shot per target and 40 shots for the tournament is way different that getting mentally and physically prepared for 144 shots for the qualifying round and then getting into the 70 meter shootdown face to face, 12 arrow "matches" to make it to the finals.
Then there is the 4 shots per target, 28 target field rounds that is, in and of itself quite different due to "cuts", climbing, poor footing, varying body positions, etc. and being out in the elements without any outside assistance from group members.

Getting the "money so high it will FORCE (???? fat chance!) all the greats to compete against one another isn't going to happen...you ain't gonna FORCE any of them to do something they don't want to. Just where is this money supposed to come from? NOBODY is willing to get off their duffs and go out and hit the bricks to get the sponsors! the "Pros" figure it is up to the sponsors to just up and GIVE IT to them, and the sponsors are figuring the "Pros" mustn't want it...cuz otherwise they'd be out personally asking for the assistance to promote the tournament(s). Trust me, this isn't coming from the kindness of the hearts of all those potential sponsors....there is GIVE and there is TAKE...and unfortunately, many of today's tournament archers are more on the TAKING part of this money than and aren't GIVING much in return.

field14 (Tom D.)


----------



## cenochs (May 2, 2007)

I totally agree field! Some place in the past competitive archery took a bad turn and has never been able to recover! Now we have pool players, dart throwers, skate boarders making way more money than Pro Archers! It is sad if you really think about it. Nobody wants to take a leap and change we all satisfied with the norm and don't want to change! These Pros should be competing for 50,000 a tournament and getting sponsor money, but it won't happen and I don't see it happening unless Levi and some other top Pros step up and help change competitive archery!


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

Competitive archery didn't take a bad turn, it just didn't turn.


----------



## geezer047 (Mar 11, 2007)

Well the thing is most of the public don't even have a clue about archery. Just this weekend at the ASA I saw a guy wandering around the parking lot. I heard him talking to someone on his cell. ## Hey, there is 10000 people all walking around here carrying bows and arrows. The parking lot is full of vehicles, I don't know what the h--ll is going on ## TRUE STORY. Gotta get it out in the mainstream more:smile:
Charlie


----------



## jimb (Feb 17, 2003)

I don't understand why so many people can sit around and argue over which great archer is better than the other one.


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

jimb said:


> I don't understand why so many people can sit around and argue over which great archer is better than the other one.


 Because it's better than arguing which worst shooter is worst?


----------



## The Hood (Jul 5, 2002)

jimb said:


> I don't understand why so many people can sit around and argue over which great archer is better than the other one.


hehe, what it is, is what it is

and cuz is


----------



## The Hood (Jul 5, 2002)

field14 said:


> Pretty tough set of circumstances in archery, ESPECIALLY here in the USA....5 or more different venues, 5 different sets of equipment rules, and all the venues fighting each other for participants, conflicting schedules, bad-mouthing, and on and on and on:
> 
> 1. NAA/FITA...MAXIMUM peak poundage is 60 pounds, strictly enforced. Time limits of 2 minutes per three shots, 4 minutes for 6 shots, strictly enforced. Distances up to 90 meters at a 4.5" 10-ring. 144 arrows for the total round, 90, 70 meters at one size target, then pared down for 50 and 30 meters. 36 arrows at each distance, normally on an open field out in the sun and elements.
> FITA field is 1/2 unmarked and 1/2 marked distance. 3 shots per target, lots of uphill, downhill, sidehill, in and out of sun/woods.
> ...


I won or placed top 3 in them all, I just be RobbyHood>>>------->you know that

and The only one to shoot a perfect bowhunter round out to 70 unknown meters To date in the IFAA World Bowhunter Championship


----------



## asa1485 (Jan 16, 2008)

Well, just to prove a point that no one person is "best" at anything, they will *all* be shooting from level ground, same target, same line, and *known yardage* this weekend. Vegas baby!!!! Who will win? Don't know. But it will be fun to watch.


----------



## dw'struth (Mar 14, 2008)

asa1485 said:


> Well, just to prove a point that no one person is "best" at anything, they will *all* be shooting from level ground, same target, same line, and *known yardage* this weekend. Vegas baby!!!! Who will win? Don't know. But it will be fun to watch.


Ahh come on, give us a prediction! haha


----------



## asa1485 (Jan 16, 2008)

dw'struth said:


> Ahh come on, give us a prediction! haha


Well, outta the scores from the first day, it ain't going to be Levi. LOL

There are a lot of big names missing after day one.


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

asa1485 said:


> Well, outta the scores from the first day, it ain't going to be Levi. LOL
> 
> There are a lot of big names missing after day one.



This must make you very happy!
DB


----------



## asa1485 (Jan 16, 2008)

Why? I really like Levi. I have a vacation house down the street from him. Talked to him many times and a great guy.


Notice I said there were many other big names missing also??????????? Or did you just hone in on Levi's name.


----------



## JimmyP (Feb 11, 2006)

Looks like levi made one bad shot there is a very very small line between thos at the top.how about cody t.cant wait till sat.scores


----------

